# D90 Auto-Focus Not Working using 18-105 lens, but 55-200 lens is fine



## RICH531 (Dec 18, 2012)

Anyone have any ideas? My D90 Auto Focus only works with 55-200 lens but not AF-S DX NIKKOR 18-105mm f/3.5-5.6G (although I can manual focus which works fine)

Is my 18-105 lens AF hosed?!? - I have already tried cleaning the contacts (don't want to spend too much on it...seems like it costs nearly as much to fix it as it would to replace it!)


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 18, 2012)

Check the AF switch on the lens.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 18, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Check the AF switch on the lens.



also check you AF/M switch on the camera by the lens mount.


----------



## gardy (Dec 18, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Check the AF switch on the lens.
> ...


if it works with one lens but not another i doubt it would be the switch on the body


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 18, 2012)

damn. we haven't used our nikkor 18-105 OR 70-300 in almost 2 years...maybe i should dig them out of the closet and make sure they still work...


----------



## jaomul (Dec 18, 2012)

Sounds like one lens is broken. Have you any friends that use nikon cameras that would allow you try the 18-105 on their camera to confirm?


----------



## 18.percent.gary (Dec 18, 2012)

Does the lens try to focus and search but not achieve lock or does the AF-S motor not work at all?


----------



## briand7878 (Dec 19, 2012)

That happened with my 70-200 a couple of years ago.  I sent it to Nikon and they charged me 500.00 to replace the internal focus motor.


----------



## photo_joe (Dec 19, 2012)

Might try cleaning the contacts on the lens.  If your auto focus works with one lens then that verifies that it works the way it's supposed to and points to the lens in my opinion.


----------

